# Has anybody used Ellen clothing manufacturer before ?



## antman149

I just wanted to know because I was thinking bout working with them. Please leave feedback if y'all have some.


----------



## jamaspea

I have not. But if you do, please post experience and product. 

Thanks


----------



## bbear

antman149 said:


> I just wanted to know because I was thinking bout working with them. Please leave feedback if y'all have some.


I was considering using them too. Have you since started using them?


----------



## bubble

Hi there - I'd like to hear from anyone who has used Ellen Clothing Manufacture before too. I have gotten quotes from them, and had good customer service, but over the last 2 weeks I can't seem to contact anyone there. No reply to email, no reply to phone messages left. I'm wondering if others have had the same experience. 
Thanks.


----------



## hannahsd

hi there, I would like to know if you do get a response. I too am looking at this supplier for making of products I am after.

Please let me know how you get on.

kind regards

D


----------



## bubble

Just thought I'd give you an update - following my last post when I hadn't heard from Ellen Manufacturing and was wondering if others had a similar experience. Turns out my contact was sick, and she had sent me a note via Skype but I hadn't seen it! My fault So she's back now and still giving me good service. Very patient with all my enquiries. Haven't gotten to sample or purchase stage yet, but would be still interested to hear from anyone who has. Thanks!


----------



## mrs moose

How did it work out with them? thx


----------



## bubble

Hi Mrs Moose,
I didn't use them in the end. It was nothing specifically against them, but I found another manufacturer who was more flexible with what they could supply (no minimum qtys). I am paying more, but I'm just doing a small test market, so limiting my absolute investment is important . If my test market is successful I may end up using them in the future.


----------



## chicagoprinters

bubble said:


> Hi Mrs Moose,
> I didn't use them in the end. It was nothing specifically against them, but I found another manufacturer who was more flexible with what they could supply (no minimum qtys). I am paying more, but I'm just doing a small test market, so limiting my absolute investment is important . If my test market is successful I may end up using them in the future.



where are they located that people are having to use Skype to contact them?


----------



## lonelyworld

who is your new manufacturer? ..if you dont mind me asking.. im in quite the same situation as you.. also what was ellens min?


----------



## jfry18

Yes I used them to sew a nightgown, they charged me over $200. And it didnt look like the picture, so I asked them to do it again (there is a difference between pleats and no pleats), but they tried to pressure me to commit to a bulk order (pay up) before they made the corrections and send through another sample. Told them that it was not fair. Rather be dissapointed losing $200 than $1000. Rip off.


----------



## dasmaka

so jfry18 are you saying that they arent legit and not to use them or are you just stating that you had trouble with them. Because there site looks awful and not legit however i feel like i wouldnt get scamed. Im still on the fence becasue i rather not get screwed over?


----------



## dksf

I'm looking at this manufacturer as well. Has anyone ordered from Ellen & what was your experience?


----------



## cece

Yes, I've used them, they are the worst!!! I placed an order with them since november of 2009 and paid a downpayment, they haven't showed me a sample yet, they occasionally answer my phone calls and ignores my calls most of the time. Kim the guy who answers the phone is very rude and tries to brush me off the phone every time i speak with him. I still to this day haven't received my order....... they are the worst!!


----------



## djoetheceo

I'm wondering when you all ordered, did you have the proper items(i.e., techpacks, etc)for them to go off of. They have a great minimum, so tomorrow im gonna give them a shot. I'll let you all know what happens. But if the techpack isnt right, the clothing will not come out right.


----------



## cece

well good luck getting your order bcz I still haven't received mine. I've been waiting since november to see a sample.


----------



## djoetheceo

What was it that you ordered, if you don't mind me asking? Thats terrible business if they did that.


----------



## cece

They called me last night saying that they were unable to find my material and will send me my full refund...... I should get my refund next week


----------



## Jleona

I have used them twice, they are faster than other companies I have used before. And what I like most about them is that I dont drive up my phone bill as they have a US number to call.


----------



## Jleona

I have used them twice. they are faster than other clothing factories I have ever known. What I like the most about them is that it doesn't drive up my phone bill as they have a US number to call.


----------



## combie

They made my tshirt samples. They look good and I decided to go with them on the bulk order. I belive that they are offering a good service.


----------



## blairbxoxo

my friend has tried Ellen's clothing manufacturer they were pretty good until it came to deliver where they just dropped contact wouldnt answer phone calls and emails or voice mail. so i would never trust ellen's clothing manufacturer they are unreliable i dont think they are legit i think they ran off with my friends money


----------



## Matimati

I have been working with them for 2 years. They are doing a good job for me. I am using them as our only manufacturer for t-shirts, jeans and polo shirts. 
It is so strange when you said they are not legit. What kind of clothes do they make for you? I am thinking of expanding my business to hoodies and jumpers and have them help us with these new designs.


----------



## michellefanfan

I'm thinking why the Ellen Clothing have received absolute different feedback for their service? Do they treat clients differently???


----------



## angnamnoum

Hi I used Ellen they. Are the best I was registered under the name Blair bxoxo I posted four weeks ago a bad message due to the fact it was a misunderstanding . He is legiate and the best to work with sorry about the mesage before disregard it


----------



## angnamnoum

Hi I'm Blair bxoxo I couldn't get into
my account due to suspension Kim is very good I
need to
clear this up there was a misunderstanding and I
it is fixed I
totally recommend him to everyone his the best workmanship plus fabric are highest fabric please use Ellen


----------

